# Something Missing.



## SHOZZA (Nov 11, 2010)

At the bottom of every post there is
Reply. Quote. Like.
All my posts are missing Like.
Weird don't you think.?


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

No, it's there as it should be. And I liked your post.


----------



## nigeld (Feb 4, 2016)

It's a conspiracy. I blame Bill Gates.


----------



## Dr G (Feb 2, 2003)

SHOZZA said:


> At the bottom of every post there is
> Reply. Quote. Like.
> All my posts are missing Like.
> Weird don't you think.?


Do you mean to say that you are not allowed to like your own post?

Maybe not so weird.


----------



## swperry1 (Aug 14, 2010)

Do you really need to “like” your own posts?


----------



## nigeld (Feb 4, 2016)

So it's OK for us to like our own posts in secret, but we are not allowed to tell anyone that we do. This is an unacceptable restriction of freedom of speech.


----------



## chilehed (Sep 17, 2013)

SHOZZA said:


> At the bottom of every post there is
> Reply. Quote. Like.
> All my posts are missing Like.
> Weird don't you think.?


Not if you only post things you like.


----------



## PigSquealer (Dec 27, 2017)

@SHOZZA I tried to like your post but there is a technical issue. Is someone playing tricks with my settings.


----------



## SHOZZA (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks guys, but i swear it's not been there for ages. 
Rob.


----------



## SHOZZA (Nov 11, 2010)

See what i mean ???


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

I've just marked with a like your post with no issues, maybe depends on the browser? as for liking one's own post , well I think that speaks for itself. One shouldn't be allowed to do that

So, I see the like option but that you don't , to me, is absolutely normal. Nobody should be able to mark his own posts with a like, therefore this option isn't offered .


----------



## SHOZZA (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks milandro, i thought there was something wrong. As if i would want to like my own posts, i mean really!!


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

cheers, no problem we are in this to help each other


----------



## jazzbluescat (Feb 2, 2003)

SHOZZA said:


> At the bottom of every post there is
> Reply. Quote. Like.
> All my posts are missing Like.
> Weird don't you think.?


Like. .. You're welcome.


----------

